# i need a trailer!! 17'-18'



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

my boat is ready for the summer but my trailer is dying !! its an old steel painted trailer. i am looking for whatever is available reply with whatever you have nothing is to old for me if shes road worthy i am interested!!

thanks again
buzz


----------

